
Problems enabling subscription billing system - misaki-chan
What problems would you face when you have to manage an in-built or external subscription billing system?
======
caffeinatedwes
Rob and Mike of Startups For The Rest of Us recently published an awesome
podcast on the topic of struggles and challenges of building a billing system.

The good stuff is between 15:00-35:00.

[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/episodes/episode-378-b...](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/episodes/episode-378-billing-
systems-suck-heres-how-to-make-yours-suck-less)

In short, you'd face problems like developer strain, to failed card charges,
integrating metered billing...the list goes on.

If you haven't heard of it, check out Cheddar
([https://gtchdr.com/2EHdJrY](https://gtchdr.com/2EHdJrY)). Their billing API
and platform might be able to save you a lot of time when you build your
billing system. Full disclosure: I work there.

